# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج وشرح دمج الأصوات‏

## اريام الدلوعة

*برنامج وشرح دمج الأصوات ::*
* برنامج رائع جداً ومهم للبعض 

وهو عباره عن إدخال عدة أصوات ليتم دمجها ومن ثم إدخلها في بطاقات التصميم أو عمل مكسات كما يوجد بها مميزات أخرى رائعه

 تحميل البرنامج ذو الحجم الصغير ومن ثم إدخال السيريل نمبر الموجود في الملف المضغوط مع البرنامج

أخليكم الآن مع البرنامج ومن ثم الشرح الذي أتمنى أن يكون سهل للغايه

الــبـرنـامـج

**حجمه 1.8 م.ب تقريباً

***




*الـشـــرح

***


*الـتـطـبـيــق

*

----------

